# Rose Hair Tarantula Is STILL On Back After Molting!



## RoseHairLvr (Sep 2, 2011)

Really need help trying to figure this out.  I have an eight year old Chilean Rose Hair Tarantula...she has molted about 4 or 5 times since I have had her, but I've never seen it happen...it seemed as if she always did it in the middle of the night or when I was at work.  She molted again yesterday around 3:00p.m. and is STILL on her back after her molt.  Is this normal?  I know it is normal for about an hour or so, but almost 24 hours?  What should I do?  I do not want to do anything to jeopardize her life.  Thanks!

-Amber


----------



## R McP (Sep 2, 2011)

she should be fine and she might just be hardening up, so you should just leave her alone for a while in the right conditions. tarantulas are unpredictable and do things that seem odd to us. it will also help if you post a pic of her tank.


----------



## RoseHairLvr (Sep 2, 2011)

I will definitely post a pic tonight.  Thanks for the reply.  She has moved a lot throughout the night as if she is trying to flip over, which is why I'm a little concerned..that, and the fact that is been over 24 hours since she molted.  I've just heard it isn't normal, but I've also heard they are all different when it comes to molting.


----------



## Amoeba (Sep 2, 2011)

The older they are the longer the molting process takes don't worry too much just monitor the situation. If you absolutely need to move her do not pick her up directly with your hands get a piece of cardboard and slide it under as soft and gently as you can. (You shouldn't need to do any moving but knowledge before stops tears later.)


----------



## RoseHairLvr (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you so much.  I've just never seen her take this long to molt..actually never seen the process at all from her.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think it's normal for them to be on their back for that long after a molt, no.

Also, I highly doubt your spider is that old.  She's probably much, much older.


----------



## RoseHairLvr (Sep 2, 2011)

What do YOU suggest I do?  I still have not messed with her.  It's kind of that thing where I feel..damned if I do, damned if I don't...just a little stuck in my decision.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 2, 2011)

Is she active at all?


----------



## RoseHairLvr (Sep 3, 2011)

She is active.  She had been trying to flip over ever since she was done with her molt.  I finally told myself that going on 30 hours was just way too long....I took a 2 small "thank you" cards and GENTLY flipped her over.  She seemed very relieved...immediately started walking around all over the tank, stretching her legs and moving them around.  I do have to say, I feel way better after making that tough decision...I'll keep everyone posted as to how she does within the next couple of days.  Thank you again!

-Amber


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm glad that she is doing well  Good thing you intervened.


----------



## RoseHairLvr (Sep 3, 2011)

oh! me too....shes doing great so far...still moving around a lot. :love:


----------



## Mulloway69 (Sep 3, 2011)

Glad it was OK


----------



## RoseHairLvr (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe I spoke too soon?  When she began to molt, I had to evacuate from a hurricane because I am literally right across the street from the beach and we were concerned about the storm surge...I took her to a friends house and she began the whole molting process over there, so I just left her there so she would not be disturbed at all.  My friend just called me and told me she thinks that my T might have died...she said she didnt want to stick her hands in there (arachnophobia like crazy) but she said her legs were tight against her body as if they were curled up and when she moved the tank a little, there was no response at all, and that she has stayed in the same position all night (which is NOT unusual for a G.rosea anyways).  Her molt was successful as far as pulling out of her molt just perfectly, but she did not flip back over for over 30 hours.  I flipped her over thinking it could either help her or make it worse..but she had been trying to flip over ever since the molt and just didnt have the energy to do it herself.  I guess I will find out here soon if she has passed.  Dehydration crossed my mind...but not sure?


----------



## RoseHairLvr (Sep 4, 2011)

Actually she just brought her over and I am PRETTY SURE she has passed..just wanted verification before I place her somewhere.  Please help me validate?  I've never gone through a T death before


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks like a dead spider, and it also looks like a rupture on the side of its abdomen facing the camera.


----------



## RoseHairLvr (Sep 4, 2011)

if you look at the second picture..it looks like her side might be open...what could have caused this?!

---------- Post added 09-04-2011 at 02:24 PM ----------

I can't help but think this might have happened when she was constantly trying to flip over after her molt...


----------



## CRose801 (Sep 4, 2011)

IMO that spot caused the problems with the molt and flip, the same thing just happened to my A. Metallica. Does she have a tall tank that she could have taken a fall from?? My Avic was a rescue and had some sort of trauma right before I got it and it molted. It has a spot right in the same place and didnt survive a week past the molt. If your T took a fall from the top of its cage it could have caused this.


----------



## RoseHairLvr (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks.  No, she didnt fall from anywhere.  This rupture was not there prior to the molt.  She was on her back for over 30 hours trying to flip over and I probably should have looked at her closer to see if the rupture was there after the molt or not, but I did not want to handle her at all after the molt.  She did not build a big silk web prior to her molt, so I'm assuming if might have happened while she was trying to flip over because she was sliding all around her cage trying to.  Her enclosure is not tall at all.  Makes me so upset.


----------

